# [SOFTWARE] AMSN - Illegal Instruction (cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Una vez mas, necesito una mano:

Desde que dev-lang/tcl y dev-lang/tk se actualizaron a la version 8.5 no funciona AMSN. Se abre correctamente, llega hasta la pantalla de inicio de sesión y cuando le hago click al botoncito de login, se cierra. Ejecutándolo desde consola, el unico mensaje de error es el que indico en el titulo, una sola línea: Illegal Instruction.

A lo primero  que apunté fué al kernel, pensé que me habría equivocado al compilarlo en el tipo de procesador o algo semejante, pero no es así. Es un Athlon XP y tengo todo el sistema en x86 estable compilado para i686 con el kernel para Athlon/Duron/K7.

También probé bajar las versiones de TCL y TK a las 8.4 e instalar la versión 0.95 de AMSN y el ultimo snapshop de SVN compilado a mano. Todos con el mismo resultado.

La misma pregunta que estoy haciendo acá la voy a hacer en los foros de AMSN a ver que me dicen, si a alguien se le ocurre por donde puede venir la mano, desde ya se agradece.

Salud!

----------

## ekz

Borraste tu .amsn? Y si pruebas con otra cuenta de msn?

Inicia sesión en otro cliente (en meebo por ejemplo) y si te puedes loguear bien, te deslogueas y reintentas en amsn  (estoy suponiendo que al apretar login ya se ha introducido el usuario)

SAludos

PD: generalmente no se veía mucho movimiento en la sección spanish del foro de  amsn, te aconsejo que plantees tu problema en la sección principal

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Borraste tu .amsn?

 

Si

 *Quote:*   

>  Y si pruebas con otra cuenta de msn?

 

El mismo resultado.

 *Quote:*   

> Inicia sesión en otro cliente (en meebo por ejemplo) y si te puedes loguear bien, te deslogueas y reintentas en amsn (estoy suponiendo que al apretar login ya se ha introducido el usuario)

 

No se me había ocurrido, con probar no pierdo nada pero atando cabos llegué a esta conclusión:

La pc originalmente corría sobre un pentium III, cuando cambié de hardware, cambié march (de eso hace por lo menos 4 meses ya) y la llevo casi al día en cuanto a actualizaciones...

Me resulta evidente por lo de "Instrucción Ilegal" que tiene algo que ver con el soporte del set de instrucciones del microprocesador... Lo extraño es que no halla fallado ninguna otra cosa todavía.

Voy a probar reemerger world con el nuevo march y después posteo el resultado. (Varias horas después)

No he podido preguntar en los foros de AMSN, no me llegó nunca el link de activación de la cuenta.

----------

## ensarman

recompilando el amsn? pero antes un revdep-rebuild algo esta mal con el amsn pero no me parece que este mal el tcl tk

----------

## i92guboj

En lugar de re-emerger world puedes emerger lo estrictamente necesario para amsn.

```

emerge -De amsn

```

Desde luego el fallo tiene toda la pinta de deberse a un binario no compatible con tu arquitectura en algún lado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> En lugar de re-emerger world puedes emerger lo estrictamente necesario para amsn.

 

Es verdad... Voy por world directamente por el cambio de cflags que hice hace un tiempo con la idea de evitar que pase nuevamente...  va por el paquete 235 de 649 y contando. Cuando termine posteo el resultado. Gracias.

 *Quote:*   

> recompilando el amsn? pero antes un revdep-rebuild

 

No, de ninguna de las dos maneras. Ya lo había escrito mas arriba. Gracias de todas formas.

Salud!

----------

## pacho2

Supongo que habrás re-emergido el amsn (prueba con el 0.97...) después de actualizar el tcl y el tk al 8.5alpha..., prueba a poner el último tls también (si estás usando el tcl/tk 8.5)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si, probé hasta con el 0.97 del ultimo snapshot SVN y tampoco, compilado a mano.

Osea que el problema no es el programa en si, si no alguna de las dependencias.

Sigue compilando de momento después de un par de --resume --skipfirst.

Veremos que pasa.

Salud!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, después de un largo y tedioso emerge world, lo que haya sido que me rompió AMSN ya está funcionando nuevamente.

Gracias a tod@s.

Salud!

----------

